# Help identifying Tang



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

So yesterday I visited Ken at SUM and picked up what he called a tang variant, fish is really nice and unique, exactly what I was looking for. Has anyone seen a Tang like this or possibly have a proper name for it. Best pictures I could get for now as hes get accustomed to his new home.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe this guy?

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+43+2880&pcatid=2880


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey CRJ, thanks for the quick reply and thanks for identifying. I think I might have got real lucky, seems to be the guy, its hard to see from the pics but his fins are lined with blue just like the picture. Love the coloring on his tail also.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Best Guess.....*

Acanthurus Bariene or Bariene Tang same as CRJ's conclusion. Google it. Looks like you may have a juvenile. If you think it's cool now....look at the adult picture.  Plan for a display tank upgrade down the road.  Nice meeting you the other day. Cheers.


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks to all those that helped me figure this out, heres a pic of my new black spot out and about.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That is one cool Tang. Nice score.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That is one sexy Tang! Congrats on picking up a gem in the rough.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

Agreed...i picked up one too


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrat J-Miles, a beatuiful tang in my books. Now that mine is out an about, I can see the orange coming in on his cheek. Do you have any pics of your black spot?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I really need a Bigger tank.... I have 3 tangs and a Foxface in my 135, I need more tangs.

220G Flavio?


----------

